# Vermont Castings Radiance pilot light issue.



## wolfievtec (Nov 15, 2015)

I have a Vermont Castings Radiance Propane Stove. RNV40. It's a "b" vent I believe. It's always been a little hard to start but this year I can't keep the pilot lit when I turn the knob to the "on" position. I just hear a click and it shuts off. The pilot seems to be giving out plenty of flame to touch the thermocouple. I cleaned everything out really good. Any idea's? Maybe a new thermocouple? Thanks! Youtube video below:


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 15, 2015)

Check the wiring to & from that spill switch. I have seen this problem with the VC Radiance B-Vent units.
The sheathing gets brittle & the copper core grounds to the stove body.
Simply replacing the wiring with 18 gage t-stat wire corrects the issue.
Report back & let us know how you make out.


----------



## wolfievtec (Nov 16, 2015)

Thanks Bob, tonight I replaced the wiring to the spill switch. The old sheathing was breaking up so I thought I'd change them to be sure. Same issue. I'm assuming the spill switch should be normally closed correct?


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 16, 2015)

Did you replace the wiring to & from the spill switch? Yes, it should be closed to complete the circuit.


----------



## wolfievtec (Nov 16, 2015)

Yep, replaced both wires to and from the switch.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 16, 2015)

Did you try jumping the wires & eliminating the switch?


----------



## wolfievtec (Nov 16, 2015)

Just jumped it, same thing. Could it be the thermocoupler?


----------



## wolfievtec (Nov 18, 2015)

One more question, now my igniter isn't working so great, probably because I'm using it too much. Do I need to replace the push button part or the piece that sits next to the pilot light? Which one usually goes bad or both? Thanks.


----------



## wolfievtec (Nov 21, 2015)

UPDATE: I replaced the thermocoupler and now it stays on! My issue now is that the pilot light is very low... may be a pressure issue? I'm wondering what I should clean?


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 21, 2015)

Isn't there a pilot adjustment screw on the front of the gas valve?
Adjust the pilot to the thermopile by using a millivolt tester on the TP & TH-TP (or TP-TH) terminals.
I try to set the pilot to 525mV +/- 25mV.  Sometimes you can only get it to the high 400s, tho.
As long as you are in that area, you should be good.


----------

